# Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009



## saiblingsjäger (19. April 2009)

Moin,

hier folgt ein kleiner Reisebericht zu meinem Trip nach Thyboron, weißes Riff, 5-11 April.

Sonntag in aller Hergottsfrüh, starteten wir mit einer kleinen wilden Truppe von 9 begeisterten Hochseefischern von Bayern aus Richtung Dänemark, Thyboron, wo die MS Orca H auf uns wartete für eine Woche Vollcharter!
Die Anreise verlief Problemlos und wir erreichten den Hafen von Thyboron gegen 7 Uhr Abends. Sofort wurde das ganze Gepäck und Material verstaut und das Schiff besichtigt.
Die Orca H ist ein großes, sauberes Schiff, die Schlafkojen klein aber fein. Die sanitären Anlagen, 2 WC, 2 Waschbecken und eine Dusche sind in sehr gutem Zustand. Der Salon ist schön eingerichtet und lädt zum Verweilen ein, was wir natürlich dann auch sofort ausgiebig gemacht haben...:m




So jetzt zum eigentlichen Bericht:
1.Tag
Leider ging es am ersten Tag nicht ganz raus auf´s weiße Riff. Nach ca 2,5 Std Anfahrt wurde das erste mal angehupt. Gleich bei der ertsen Drift kamen einige Dorsche hoch. Ich fing 10 schöne Küchendorsche, habe aber auch eine Menge kleinere wieder freigelassen. Für den ersten Tag nicht schlecht und das Riff sollte ja noch kommen!
2Tag
Raus ans Riff! Nach langen 4 Std Anfahrt waren wir endlich in dem Seegebiet "weißes Riff"! Sofort bei der ersten Drift ging es Schlag auf Schlag! Unglaublich was für Mengen an Dorsch an diesem Tag hochkamen... Jeder von unserer Truppe hatte seine Kiste am Abend mehr als voll und die Arme schmertzten! Auf der Rückfahrt hieß es dann ab an die Schlachtbank, was jetzt wirklich in Arbeit ausartete! Urlaub??!


3 Tag
Heute war Sturm angesagt... Also ging es wieder in das Seegebiet vom ersten Tag. Kurz nach der ersten Drift gab es eine Krisensitzung mit Käptn Marco. Er teilte uns mit, dass eine Sturmfront auf dem Weg zu uns sei und wir leider wider den Hafen anfahren mußten. Sicher ist das immer eine schwierige Entscheidung, aber der Käptn traf diese sicher nicht ohne Grund. Immerhin versuchte Marco noch ein paar Heringe unter Land zu finden, was aber leider nicht so geklappt hat. Wir nutzten den Nachmittag, Thyboron, das Bunkermuseum und das kleine Aquarium incl. Streichelfischgehege anzuschauen. 3 von unsere Gruppe konnten es trotzdem nicht sein lassen und sind nach Hivide Sande zum Heringsfischen. Am Abend kamen sie mit mehr als genügend Hering zurück zum Schiff.
4 Tag
der Sturm hatte sich gelegt und es ging wieder raus ans Riff! Yessss! Wieder nach ca 4 Std Anfahrt ging es los. Sofort waren wieder fast alle Ruten krumm und es kam ein Dorsch nach dem anderen hoch! Alles wunderschöne Fische mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 3-6kg! Es war unglaublich. Die Arme schmertzten wieder und auf der Heimfahrt war wieder Filetieren angesagt. Die lange Rückfahrt langte immer gerade so, alle Dorsche zu verarbeiten!
5 Tag
Leider war das Ende unserer Reise schon in Sicht... Zum Glück war das Wetter wieder gut und es ging wieder ans Riff! Dieser Tag sollte alles in den Schatten stellen, was ich je auf einem Kutter erleben durfte. Gleich nach dem ersten Stopp ging es los. Wie in Trance pumpte ich Dorsch nach Dorsch hoch. Einzelne, Dubletten, sogar Triletten! Alles kapitale Dorsche! gegen Mittag mußte ich einen Gang zurückschalten, da die Kiste schon mehr als voll war und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben meine Arme nicht mehr richtig fischen wollten!
Als Beifang kamen auch noch schöne Pollacks und Köhler hoch!
Ein Wahnsinnstag!!!!






Gerät:
Am besten kam ich mit meiner mittleren Pilkrute, WG bis 200gr zurecht. 20er geflochtene und Pilker bis max. 125gr. Als Beifänger waren bei mir kleine Gummifische sehr erfolgreich. Ein bis zwei Beifänger reichen völlig und lassen dem Pilker so auch noch genügend Spiel. Achtet auf eine Wirklich gute Rolle, da die Belastungen wirklich extrem sind! Ich fischte mit einer Slammer 460 und einer Captiva 6000. Kleiner sollten die Rollen wirklich nicht sein! |supergri

Nochmal vielen Dank an Käptn Marco, seinen Sohn und Reinhard " wat eine Dooose Cooola und zieh deine Jacke aus, wenn Du hier reinkommst"!
War wirklich geil bei euch auf dem Schiff und meine Erwartungen wurden mehr als befriedigt!
Nur noch eins, das nächste Mal wärs super ein anständiges dänisches Bier (Tuborg Gron) zu haben. Sonst war die Verpflegung gut und das Bier vom Fass auch, trotzdem bin ich kein Krombacher Fan geworden!
Auch nochmal ein fettes Danke an den Großmeister für die Organisation der Reise und an alle Mitstreiter, Häuptling Ulli, die zwei Michis super Kerle, Klaus der Brotzeitkönig, der lustige Seppolino, Deputy Ronny mein bester Kumpel und Anderl!



Tight lines und Marco reservier schonmal meine Koje fürs nächste Jahr!
Gruß aus Bayern!
Servus
Saiblingsjäger:vik:


----------



## spin89 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Sehr schöner Berricht,ich frag mich nur was willst du mit dem ganzen Fisch?
Darf man mal nachdem Preis dieser Tour fragen?Gruss Lasse


----------



## saiblingsjäger (19. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Servus Lasse,

danke!
Essen natürlich! ;-) Denke mal der Fisch wird keine 3 Monate reichen... Und da ich als Bayer leider nicht so oft zum Dorsch fischen komm, brauchts scho an kleinen Vorrat. Gibt ja nix besseres... 
Pro Tag hat mich das 110 Euronen gekostet. D.h. incl. Übernachtung auf dem Schiff plus Vollverpflegung, exkl. Getränke natürlich.

Gruß
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## LAC (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

@ Saiblingsjäger

Das ist liest sich doch sehr gut und muss eine tolle angelreise gewesen sein. Wer aus bayern diese reise antritt - hat es auch verdient!
Wenn man bedenkt, dass das weisse riff, die südlich nordsee ist, sind die fänge vorzüglich - hier stimmte ja alles"
Gratulation!!
Otto


----------



## Costas (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

|good: Super Bericht, Danke!

Wie sind eigentlich die Rauchvorschriften auf MS Orca?

Gruss
Cotas


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

das sieht seeehr erfolgreich aus ! 
so muß es ab und an auch mal sein ! :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

...so kenne ich Thyboron und sein Seegebiet...
...dickes Petri zur erfolgreichen Tour...


----------



## saiblingsjäger (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Vielen Dank euch allen! War wirklich ein saugeiler Trip! Wird mit Sicherhiet nicht mein letzter Aufenthalt in Thyboron gewesen sein! ;-)
@Costas
Auf der Orca H darf überall geraucht werden was das Zeug hält, ausser in den Kabinen, bzw. unter Deck. 

Dickes Petri an alle!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## bacalo (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

@ Saiblingsjäger!

Petri Heil Niederbayern.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten und Danke für´s berichten.

Gruß aus Unterfranken

bacalo


----------



## noworkteam (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Sauber Sauber....und dann noch so ne stange Tage an einem Rutsch ..

Glückwunsch...

Ich könnte auch schon wieder

Gruß


----------



## Tiffy (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Gelungene Tour würd ich mal sagen.

Glückwunsch :m


----------



## jannisO (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Super Bericht und fettes PETRI von mir.
Bin selbst gerade aus Dänemark zurück, nur bei weitem nicht mit solchen Fängen. Auf solch eine Tour hätte ich mit einer guten Truppe auch Lust.

Gruß aus dem Harz |wavey:


----------



## tommy-112 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Super bericht!
_I_ch fahre nächste woche und hoffe das es auch so funzzt.

Gruss aus Hamburg


----------



## shorty 38 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

Hallo, super Bericht und auch bei den Ausfalltagen habt Ihr im April richtig Glück gehabt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Cod 1 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Weißes Riff, Thyboron April 2009*

@ Saiblingsjäger,

klasse Bericht!!!! Ich würde gern 2013 selbige Tour fahren und habe noch ein paar Fragen:

Die Geister scheiden sich bzgl. des Pilkergewichtes. Du sagtest 125 gr., die nette Dame von der Buchungsauskunft sagte das bis zu 300gr. gefischt werden. Es läge daran dass weiter rausgefahren wird!!! Gibt es Erfahrungen nach 2009??????
Ist es so, das grundsätzlich auf See übernachtet wird?


----------

